# Modem Class 1 befehle



## Confector (13. Februar 2003)

hey,
ich suche ein gutes Howto in dem ich alles zum "Faxen" erkärt bekomme.
Mir würde schon irgendein Howto reichen, aber wär schon gut wenn es mit dem Class1 Standart erkärt wird..

also das einzige was ich gefunden habe war eine AT-Befehlsliste , doch allein damit schnall ich das alles nich... 



cya 

{kein kommentar SIW}


----------



## Confector (14. Februar 2003)

hey,

ich habe das ganze internet durchsucht. hat vielleicht jemand ne kleine idee wo ich ne schöne erklärung zu Class 1 Faxen herbekomme?

thx


----------



## dfd1 (14. Februar 2003)

Vileicht ist das http://home.t-online.de/home/audiovisual/fclass.htm etwas.


----------



## Confector (15. Februar 2003)

Vielen dank, jetzt hab ich erstmal nen ansprechpartner, in der Seite war ne Email adresse vorhanden. 

Ich hab auch schon herrausgefunden das Class1 Standart auch wohl nicht so "easy" ist! Ich suche verzweifelt seit 1 Woche eine Unit in Pascal für Class 1 Fax Modems... habe aber nur Class 2 gefunden...


was ich sagen wollte ist, dass es wohl sinnlos ist was ich vorhabe...


----------



## dfd1 (16. Februar 2003)

Was ist eigentlich dein Vorhaben? Vieleicht kann dir jemand von hier helfen...


----------



## Confector (17. Februar 2003)

Naja,

ich muss ein Programm schreiben, dass mit alten U.S Robotics Modem Faxe senden kann. Die Dinger verstehen aber nur Class 1 Standart. und so wie es aussieht den vorgänger von Class 2, also Class 2.0! Bin mir dessen aber nicht sicher, da dieses Gebiet für mich absolutes Neuland ist. Deswegen wird es für mich warscheinlich auch unmöglich sein eine Unit in Pascal zu schreiben, die auf Class 1 bassiert. So vermute ich jedenfalls. Nun gut, falls mir "hier" jemand sagen kann wo ich eine Unit für Pascal herbekomme, bin ich ihm sehr sehr dankbar!!

MfG Confector


----------

